# how do you serve pork shoulder?



## brett_s (Jan 20, 2006)

I've made pork shoulders several times.  Always get rave reviews.  However, when ever I do it, I always pull it apart.  Usually half gets the bbq sauce treatment (from the smoking-meat recipe section), and the other half stays as is.  Here's the catch, when ever I make it, it's used for as sandwhich meat.  A good hardroll, some horseradish, and a whole bunch of meat. 

It's very good, but how does everyone else do it?  Do you just serve it as pulled pork?  Do you slice it?  Or do most people use it as sandwich meat?

Brett


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 20, 2006)

Brett you may have seen what I posted here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?p=3866 so I'll not repost but the Jamaican Jerk pork from *How to Grill *was fantastic (& HOT). 

Pork shoulder is very versatile. Sliced it is sold as country style ribs which can be smoked or grilled. It can be cubed for kebabs or chili meat. Some folks cure it and cold smoke it for buckboard bacon. It can also be cured for ham. It is ground for sausage.

I'm sure there are many more uses for this inexpensive cut of pork.


----------



## brett_s (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes I saw your post, and that is the exact one that got me thinking about it.  I saw the nice sliced piece of meat, and I started thinking about it.  Then I saw the bowl of pulled/cut/shredded pork (like I always do), and started wondering how other people were serving it.

Brett


----------



## bearswoodshop (Jan 23, 2006)

Brett, for me, it does not seem to matter, it's just how fast you can get it on the table.  Pulled, on sandwich, we have used it plain, finish sauce, smothered in BBQ sauce, or on the side, topped with slaw,  I also make a Horsey sauce (mayo and horseradish, few drops of lemon) every body seems to like.  Your on the right track, just keep those pilgrams feed.  BEAR


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 24, 2006)

Brett,

Bob's suggestions are right on track!  However, in that post, do NOT do as Y2K did and "Brine" a Pork Butt!

If you plan on serving it sliced, only bring the internal temp to 160 - 165*.

Jeff


----------



## cheech (Jan 25, 2006)

For me I eat it just as is, with out a bun and with out sauce. I have been known to mix with other things like mashed taters.

My friends eat it on buns.


----------

